# Lion fans, I tried telling you!!!!



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The lowly NY jets *beat the snot out of the lions* 17 to 40. Once again I am sure the lions will not only go to the super bowl but be a miracle if they even make the play offs.

I have lived in Michigan my whole life, was 10 the last time they won a championship I will be 72 before the end of this year. 
Really good thing I am not a lion fan and holding my breath for them to win or even go to the super bowl.

If they are going to go in my life time they had better hurry.

 Al


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Not a fan of either...but that was plum ugly playing...


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

What can one say, we are glutton for punishment. I started watching it when the Lions were up 7-0 on that interception as I ate dinner. Watched them go 3 and out twice in a row, turned it off and went to the detached garage and played around. Came back in a dusk turned it on watched Stafford get hit, Lions punt, and the Jets run it back for the TD, now 38-17 Jets, and I was done.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

What Lions, did some escape from the zoo?


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

If you guys have it bad try being a Bills fan - from playoffs to probable basement dwelling in one year!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

moonspinner said:


> If you guys have it bad try being a Bills fan - from playoffs to probable basement dwelling in one year!


Hush. The Bills are rebuilding.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

flewism said:


> What can one say, we are glutton for punishment. I started watching it when the Lions were up 7-0 on that interception as I ate dinner. Watched them go 3 and out twice in a row, turned it off and went to the detached garage and played around. Came back in a dusk turned it on watched Stafford get hit, Lions punt, and the Jets run it back for the TD, now 38-17 Jets, and I was done.


Hey, that was me too.

That was truly awful. And the scary part is usually we can say Stafford played well, the team didn't. Not today.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

moonspinner said:


> If you guys have it bad try being a Bills fan - from playoffs to probable basement dwelling in one year!


At least the Bills have been to Super Bowls, Lions can't win a play off game.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Hush. The Bills are rebuilding.





alleyyooper said:


> The lowly NY jets *beat the snot out of the lions* 17 to 40. Once again I am sure the lions will not only go to the super bowl but be a miracle if they even make the play offs.
> 
> I have lived in Michigan my whole life, was 10 the last time they won a championship I will be 72 before the end of this year.
> Really good thing I am not a lion fan and holding my breath for them to win or even go to the super bowl.
> ...


Have faith brother. I am a Red Sox fan. We had our share of misery.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Hush. The Bills are rebuilding.


 Who am I kidding, my Giants are the love and hate relationship of my life. #74 is killing us.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

miggyb said:


> Have faith brother. I am a Red Sox fan. We had our share of misery.


I shall overlook that you are a Red Sox fan because I really, truly like you. I am a die hard Yankee fan.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I shall overlook that you are a Red Sox fan because I really, truly like you. I am a die hard Yankee fan.


You're killing me,Pixie.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

keenataz said:


> At least the Bills have been to Super Bowls, Lions can't win a play off game.


Play off?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am telling you that the Browns will be in a super bowl before the lions are. Browns will probably be in a super bowl before the lions even win a play off game.

Wasn't it an X lion reciever who was Sundays Brown hero?

 Al


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> I am telling you that the Browns will be in a super bowl before the lions are. Browns will probably be in a super bowl before the lions even win a play off game.
> 
> Wasn't it an X lion reciever who was Sundays Brown hero?
> 
> Al


You know I am a bit of an argumentative guy and like to mix it up.

sadly you are right


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Go Pack!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I shall overlook that you are a Red Sox fan because I really, truly like you. I am a die hard Yankee fan.


See. I knew there was something bad wrong with you. Bills and Yanks. You are a lost cause!

Panthers stunk it up and squeezed out a win against the cowboys. Doesn't inspire much confidence in them since the cowboys suck. And go Red Sox!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

nchobbyfarm said:


> See. I knew there was something bad wrong with you. Bills and Yanks. You are a lost cause!
> 
> Panthers stunk it up and squeezed out a win against the cowboys. Doesn't inspire much confidence in them since the cowboys suck. And go Red Sox!


Cowboys always suck. Even when winning, they suck.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

The Bears were up 20 to 0 and Injured gimpy Rogers led them to miraculous comeback to win by one. Tough loss for Bear fans. Half the football fans get to cry in their beer.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Hush. The Bills are rebuilding.





nchobbyfarm said:


> See. I knew there was something bad wrong with you. Bills and Yanks. You are a lost cause!
> 
> Panthers stunk it up and squeezed out a win against the cowboys. Doesn't inspire much confidence in them since the cowboys suck. And go Red Sox!





keenataz said:


> Cowboys always suck. Even when winning, they suck.





ed/La said:


> The Bears were up 20 to 0 and Injured gimpy Rogers led them to miraculous comeback to win by one. Tough loss for Bear fans. Half the football fans get to cry in their beer.


 Brothers and sister, can we all agree to a common hatred, The pure hatred of#12 and the Patriots? I suffer mightily in the den of this beast.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Hunter 63 who resides in heaven today, I believe had a hand helping his beloved packers win.*

Now back to those biggest loosers of all time the Lions, not doing to bad over 50% winning and they dump the coach. 

New coach comes in and dumps several vetran players and they had a real crappy preseason. Now why would any one think that they will do more in the regular season?

Those silly die hard lion fans see the new coach as a Billacheck who has NE doing so well.

Well Lion fans he isn't a Billacheck, he worked under Billacheck for a bit but has his own ideas. He is going to do it his way.


 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

miggyb said:


> Brothers and sister, can we all agree to a common hatred, The pure hatred of#12 and the Patriots? I suffer mightily in the den of this beast.


Absolutely, biggest cheatahs in any league.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

miggyb said:


> Brothers and sister, can we all agree to a common hatred, The pure hatred of#12 and the Patriots? I suffer mightily in the den of this beast.


The #12 you speak of, if you mean Tom Brady, you are right on! If you mean Mr Rodgers, you're just wrong I can't tell which since you mentioned the Packer game. AND, the Bears still suck!!!!! Go Pack!!!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> *Hunter 63 who resides in heaven today, I believe had a hand helping his beloved packers win.*
> 
> Now back to those biggest loosers of all time the Lions, not doing to bad over 50% winning and they dump the coach.
> 
> ...


Now no need to rub it in. I don't see as as silly, but persistent.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Tom Brady is the Greatest of All Time, so I am a dissenter.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

keenataz said:


> Tom Brady is the Greatest of All Time, so I am a dissenter.


No doubt, that's why it's so much fun to hate. For me, it used to be Joe Montana. TB filled that void, admirably. No disrespect,just good natured hate . You have no idea how it is in New England. I've watched Pat's fans spring up left and right,more and more, with each SB. My satisfaction lies in the 2 defeats at the hands of the NY Football Giants and Eli. I will always have that.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

miggyb said:


> No doubt, that's why it's so much fun to hate. For me, it used to be Joe Montana. TB filled that void, admirably. No disrespect,just good natured hate . You have no idea how it is in New England. I've watched Pat's fans spring up left and right,more and more, with each SB. My satisfaction lies in the 2 defeats at the hands of the NY Football Giants and Eli. I will always have that.


I'm a Lions fan through and through. But my second team is the Patriots, just because there continual excellence and businesslike approach. Well except for Belichek. And that loss to the Giants kept them from 19-0, not a happy time.

And an earlier post about Belichek assistants not doing so well, it seems so. You had Crennel, Weiss, McDaniel leave and not succeed, not maybe Patricia. Actually hard to understand.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The assisants were doing rthe bosses bidding at NE. They have their own ideas and are trying to run a team with their ideas. Isn't working with the lions how ever.

What the Lions really need it to get rid of all the front office people sell the team to a NON Ford owner and get the University of Vermont, N Dakota teams to wear Lions uniforms and play at Ford field

*GO PACK 

Go Red Wings.*


 Al


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> The assisants were doing rthe bosses bidding at NE. They have their own ideas and are trying to run a team with their ideas. Isn't working with the lions how ever.
> 
> What the Lions really need it to get rid of all the front office people sell the team to a NON Ford owner and get the University of Vermont, N Dakota teams to wear Lions uniforms and play at Ford field
> 
> ...


Hopefully Yzerman is coming home next year.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

keenataz said:


> I'm a Lions fan through and through. But my second team is the Patriots, just because there continual excellence and businesslike approach. Well except for Belichek. And that loss to the Giants kept them from 19-0, not a happy time.
> 
> And an earlier post about Belichek assistants not doing so well, it seems so. You had Crennel, Weiss, McDaniel leave and not succeed, not maybe Patricia. Actually hard to understand.


To be clear, any insulting done in this thread is good natured, on my part. It's a way of life , in these parts, with Pats fans holding the high ground. I don't mean to offend, well, that's not true. It's just in good fun, though, and nothing personal. With my Giants, 55 yrs and going strong, I've taken my share of lumps. I love NFL football!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

miggyb said:


> To be clear, any insulting done in this thread is good natured, on my part. It's a way of life , in these parts, with Pats fans holding the high ground. I don't mean to offend, well, that's not true. It's just in good fun, though, and nothing personal. With my Giants, 55 yrs and going strong, I've taken my share of lumps. I love NFL football!



I am entirely the same way. I certainly didn't take offence or meant any

But as a Giants gfan you have a few Super Bowl wins, have pity on us who have no playoff wins.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

keenataz said:


> I am entirely the same way. I certainly didn't take offence or meant any
> 
> But as a Giants gfan you have a few Super Bowl wins, have pity on us who have no playoff wins.


Ask no quarter!<iframe width="853" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> *Hunter 63 who resides in heaven today, I believe had a hand helping his beloved packers win.*
> 
> Now back to those biggest loosers of all time the Lions, not doing to bad over 50% winning and they dump the coach.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Big Bill (Parcells) he laid the foundation for the present day Patriots. Not taking anything from Little Bill,but he had a mentor, also.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

miggyb said:


> Brothers and sister, can we all agree to a common hatred, The pure hatred of#12 and the Patriots? I suffer mightily in the den of this beast.


Sorry, but Brady and Company are my team. They impressed me by keeping Brady pretty clean in pocket, but Bill is going to have a field day on fumbles, penalties and miscues...Houston made it interesting once DeShaun settled down. 

No idea why Stafford had arguably one of his worst games...what a train wreck. I figured Darnold was going to be over his head, especially with a pick-6 on first play. 

And Carr is another guy wishing he never showed up for work...Such a shame. Feel bad for Lynch in a losing cause, as he found his beast and turned in a highlight reel play (with help from teammates). 




Feel bad for Bears...when Rodgers has nothing to lose, and the Bears defense plays scared....didn't help Trubisky became mediocre to awful in second half. Interestingly, with Rodgers confined to pocket because a bum knee, he looked like a Brady, except grudgingly, he has a rocket arm. He should play games with one leg in a cast....lol


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well Lions fans as usual they are keeping you waiting for a win. How does tear diluted beer taste AH?

At least the Pack tied with the queens, with a hobbling quarterback.
When the lions start comferance play againest the Bears, Vikings and pack they are in Deep CACA too.








 Al


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Well Lions fans as usual they are keeping you waiting for a win. How does tear diluted beer taste AH?
> 
> At least the Pack tied with the queens, with a hobbling quarterback.
> When the lions start comferance play againest the Bears, Vikings and pack they are in Deep CACA too.
> ...


No winners this weekend. I am sad, my Giants ,stunk it up.Vikings should impale their PK. I know he's young , but death seems the only appropriate punishment(just kidding). Same for the G-Men O line. Patriots were the bright spot of this very depressing Sunday.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Playing football at 97 degrees. I'm surprised no one died.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

gilberte said:


> Playing football at 97 degrees. I'm surprised no one died.


That was silly. 97 degrees! Wonder what the humidity reading was? Pats never seem to play well in toasty conditions. 
I know a Giants-Cowboys game generates buzz, but the night game was a train-wreck (at least for the Giants). No doubt Eli was a wee bit nervous...he couldn't get rid of the ball quick enough. Never understood announcers calling for the Giants to stretch the field...really hard to do that when an already nervous/scared QB has no time to for a deep play to develop. Cowboys seem to have a defense...I really think the problem was the inaction of the Giants to adapt to Cowboys blitzes (until it was too late).


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Well Lions fans as usual they are keeping you waiting for a win. How does tear diluted beer taste AH?
> 
> At least the Pack tied with the queens, with a hobbling quarterback.
> When the lions start comferance play againest the Bears, Vikings and pack they are in Deep CACA too.
> ...



Well we were competetive this week, at least.

And why the heck would they put the Lions on Sunday Night Football?


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

keenataz said:


> Well we were competetive this week, at least.
> 
> And why the heck would they put the Lions on Sunday Night Football?


Belichek/Patricia


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

I like the Lions playing the late games. Born in Detriot 64 ears ago. Technically I was around for the last championship. But I digress, the late games allow me to use Sunday in a more pleasant way. Because the Lions hadn’t snatched defeat from the jaws of victory yet and the day is just nicer longer. This season will be a bust. Best we can hope on, and yes it’s the Lions fans eternal hope is “ next year “. If they do well that’s great, but they are not competitive enough week in, week out. Let alone able to make changes at halftime. I will give the new management team time to get their player types where needed and drum the thought process into the players in how to play their way. After all it’s just year 50 of the 5 year rebuild from a long time ago. Someday they will but when? 
Go Lions!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I always tell people if your driving south on I 75 or east on I 96 & 94 *THERE ARE HUGE SIGNS AT DETROIT CITY LIMITS.* Welcome to Detroit the *home of Wait till next year fans*. those Red Wings ruin it for the rest. More chanpionships, more play off wins that the Lions tigers or pistons all together.

 Al


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Let’s keep it about the Lions. The other teams have had their ups and downs. Yes,they have had championships earned. But the Lions need our focus. Plus Steve Yzerman is back in town and he is no longer managing the Lightning. Could a change in the general manager e coming soon? Will Holland be kicked upstairs? Red Wings will be ok. 
And now back to the regular scheduled program. 
What should the Lions do? Their not dumping the management end or coach. 
So what do they do?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Robotron said:


> Let’s keep it about the Lions. The other teams have had their ups and downs. Yes,they have had championships earned. But the Lions need our focus. Plus Steve Yzerman is back in town and he is no longer managing the Lightning. Could a change in the general manager e coming soon? Will Holland be kicked upstairs? Red Wings will be ok.
> And now back to the regular scheduled program.
> What should the Lions do? Their not dumping the management end or coach.
> So what do they do?


They have to be able to develop a running game, first. Hopefully that will take the pressure of Stafford feeling he has to win games by himself which can lead to some questionable decisions/throws.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lions have been known for the last 60 years for only having one real player. A running back but no reciever or QB. A reviever but no running back or QB. A QB but no reciever or running back.

*Above all owners that want more than a tax right off*. Management that work with the real coaches who know players.

So far this year they let a very good tight end go, they let a experinced officence line man go And they still don't have a running back they can count on that can hang onto a ball and run.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Agree with that and they have made some moves to shore that up. I do expect the running game to jell here soon. It’s starting to percolate. They just have to use it again and again.
Defensively, thoughts?


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> I always tell people if your driving south on I 75 or east on I 96 & 94 *THERE ARE HUGE SIGNS AT DETROIT CITY LIMITS.* Welcome to Detroit the *home of Wait till next year fans*. those Red Wings ruin it for the rest. More chanpionships, more play off wins that the Lions tigers or pistons all together.
> 
> Al



Easy on those Wings. They don't have Letang or Malcon , but they have some good seasons. Can't all be Penns


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not busting the chops of the red wings, they have only* not made* the play offs in the last 27 years twice.


 Al


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Robotron said:


> Agree with that and they have made some moves to shore that up. I do expect the running game to jell here soon. It’s starting to percolate. They just have to use it again and again.
> Defensively, thoughts?


I would say thus far, their defence has looked mediocre


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Except for individual plays I say you are being more than generous. I think Patricia has focused on the o side of the team. That was not his strong point. But while focused there, he didn’t realize just how weak across the board defensively we are. I do expect that to get better now that the focus is on it. We do need to get more players all around that can execute the scheme being implemented. Unfortunately that scheme requires smart players and that seems to be in short supply on the Lions.
I also think the lack of playing time the veterans got in the preseason hurt the timing of Stafford and company. It will take time in game conditions to achieve that. 
That being said, do the Lions tank the season to go for another high draft pick? It’s not like we haven’t had quite a few over the years. We need some that actually play and stick with the team. 
Or is it purely an ownership issue? Thus it will never improve so long as the Fords hold it?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Robotron said:


> Except for individual plays I say you are being more than generous. I think Patricia has focused on the o side of the team. That was not his strong point. But while focused there, he didn’t realize just how weak across the board defensively we are. I do expect that to get better now that the focus is on it. We do need to get more players all around that can execute the scheme being implemented. Unfortunately that scheme requires smart players and that seems to be in short supply on the Lions.
> I also think the lack of playing time the veterans got in the preseason hurt the timing of Stafford and company. It will take time in game conditions to achieve that.
> That being said, do the Lions tank the season to go for another high draft pick? It’s not like we haven’t had quite a few over the years. We need some that actually play and stick with the team.
> Or is it purely an ownership issue? Thus it will never improve so long as the Fords hold it?


So many questions. Tanking or not? Well we have to consider Stafford. I think he's got 9 years in and I would say fairly hard years physically. So if we tank let's say 2 years, we could be looking at a case where we need a new qb.And for god's sake if we do get a high pick don't pick a wide receiver, been there done that. Maybe go crazy and trade Stafford for a pair of ones?

As far as ownership, so hard to tell. They are the one consisitent. But from what I read and hear, the Fords do seem to be decent owners, compared to a Snyder. So real hard to tell


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya should stock up on beer for Sundays cry in it game seeing they are playing NE who got spanked this past Sunday.

Since I have been old enought to know about drafting players the lions drafted Hisman running backs, hisman QB's and the running back worked out but had no help from recievers nor the QB.

The one year they drafted Rodney Pete and Andre Waere both high ranked college QB's yet couldn't do squat with the lions.

Wayne Fountes was fired yet was the winniest coach the lions had in recent history.

*The only thing that has not changed ever is the Ford Family owner ship*


 Al


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

I’m enjoying playing devils advocate here. I agree tha Stafford is one tough cookie and the clock is ticking. I can’t blame anyone in the organization walking away and going elsewhere. The Fords appear to want us (the fans) to be in the perpetual next year phase. It seems we always have stars but not enough journeymen type players that fill the important rolls. Not every position can be filled by stars but it is those positions through out the team that we never fill. These guys play everywhere and we are always short of them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

How does the saying go? Every dog gets a bone, so the Browns won and the Beer flowed in Cleveland.
The Lions some how were able to win also, suppose they had to stay in step with the Browns.


 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

There was great joy and happiness in the Pixie cabin yesterday when Buffalo destroyed the Vikings.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That buf. QB is going to die a quick death keep playing like he is still in college. 


 Al


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Now how do we get the Lions to play this way week in and week out. This was a win that few saw coming. Go Lions!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

The roar was restored, at least for a day.

And finally a 100 yard rusher.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

keenataz said:


> So many questions. Tanking or not? Well we have to consider Stafford. I think he's got 9 years in and I would say fairly hard years physically. So if we tank let's say 2 years, we could be looking at a case where we need a new qb.And for god's sake if we do get a high pick don't pick a wide receiver, been there done that. Maybe go crazy and *trade Stafford for a pair of ones?*
> 
> Surely, you jest. That boy has absorbed about 15 yrs worth of abuse. I don't think you can get one, first rounder. OH yes,I'm feeling cocky with a Big Blue win.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I would take Stafford over a washed up Eli anyday

But he has hard miles on him yes.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

keenataz said:


> I would take Stafford over a washed up Eli anyday
> 
> But he has hard miles on him yes.


Ahh..the battle is joined! Wait,I can't hear you. Let me pull Eli's two rings from my ears.....You were saying?


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

miggyb said:


> Ahh..the battle is joined! Wait,I can't hear you. Let me pull Eli's two rings from my ears.....You were saying?


A Dan Fouts,wannabe. He didn't win anything,too.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

miggyb said:


> Ahh..the battle is joined! Wait,I can't hear you. Let me pull Eli's two rings from my ears.....You were saying?


Two lucky catches, that is how he won. Especially the first win. And a great defence.

Right now, he is a sitting duck behind that O line.

But I'm going to be honest, in the NFC East the Giants would be my favourite. Of course i hate the other three. Especially the ^%$&^ Cowboys


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

HEY no cussing the cowboys American team.

 Al


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> HEY no cussing the cowboys American team.
> 
> Al


Cowpies, hah!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not to mention they are millionaires and can hire some one to do it.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OH those dasteredly cow Boys beat the lions. Nope I know better than watch the lions, Green Bay was mauling Allen. I think he learned a lot today.

Lions 1 - 3 on the path to another looseing season.

Browns 1 - 3


 Al


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

At least they were in the game. If you’re really a Lions fan you know that the dream lives on in next week. It’s all we got, hope!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry about the Bills this week Pixie but at least the Pack won. I do thank you for letting them beat the Vikes though.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> Sorry about the Bills this week Pixie but at least the Pack won. I do thank you for letting them beat the Vikes though.


The build up from crushing the Vikings was dashed by humiliating stomping by the Pack.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

QB Allen has learned a lot last Sunday. Number one don't use a stick to poke the pack.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> QB Allen has learned a lot last Sunday. Number one don't use a stick to poke the pack.
> 
> Al


I think Allen will be fine later on when he settles down.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> I think Allen will be fine later on when he settles down.


Yup. He's just a yut.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yup. He's just a yut.


I actually like Buffalo. Much better than dislike like I do the Rams.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Packers going to get their butts handed to them by the Lions this weekend.

So good


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> Packers going to get their butts handed to them by the Lions this weekend.
> 
> So good


I like Boston butt but I have never heard of Detroit butt. That's is very nice of the Lions to gather up a meal for the Pack. They will sure have a good appetite built up after beating them good.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lions might be able to beat the pack if Rodgers is hurt and not playing, Matthews is hurt and not playing or flaged every time he sacks the Lions QB.
Lions are so sorry Cleaveland will finish the season with a better record.


 Al


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Lions might be able to beat the pack if Rodgers is hurt and not playing, Matthews is hurt and not playing or flaged every time he sacks the Lions QB.
> Lions are so sorry Cleaveland will finish the season with a better record.
> 
> 
> Al


Oh come Monday. You’ll see.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

It’s a learning process for both coach and team and fans. With the major change that started a few years ago in the front office it will take time for the good ship lions to turn around. This season is moot. Even if we make the playoffs we are nothing more than meat for someone in the first round. Unfortunately, we need to look in the future for the right players and to get the mindset working in both the locker room and the field. This takes time. We have wasted years but we need to focus on the future and let the past go. Had to do the same with the Red Wings in the dark days of the dead things. They got the right people up front and brought in coaches that started to change the attitude of losing. It took time but we all know how it has worked out, need to give the lions the same effort of support as it happens. Not what I wanted to do but it’s the right thing to do. And hope it works out like the Wings.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Overall I did not think the Lions played badly in the games I saw. I think they are going to win more games this year than what others believe. No problem with that as long as they don't defeat the Patriots.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Robotron said:


> It’s a learning process for both coach and team and fans. With the major change that started a few years ago in the front office it will take time for the good ship lions to turn around. This season is moot. Even if we make the playoffs we are nothing more than meat for someone in the first round. Unfortunately, we need to look in the future for the right players and to get the mindset working in both the locker room and the field. This takes time. We have wasted years but we need to focus on the future and let the past go. Had to do the same with the Red Wings in the dark days of the dead things. They got the right people up front and brought in coaches that started to change the attitude of losing. It took time but we all know how it has worked out, need to give the lions the same effort of support as it happens. Not what I wanted to do but it’s the right thing to do. And hope it works out like the Wings.


Yes you finally have a coach that realizes you need a QB and nd RB. Not one or the other. Plus I have noticed the defense has tightened up.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Robotron said:


> It’s a learning process for both coach and team and fans. With the major change that started a few years ago in the front office it will take time for the good ship lions to turn around. This season is moot. Even if we make the playoffs we are nothing more than meat for someone in the first round. Unfortunately, we need to look in the future for the right players and to get the mindset working in both the locker room and the field. This takes time. We have wasted years but we need to focus on the future and let the past go. Had to do the same with the Red Wings in the dark days of the dead things. They got the right people up front and brought in coaches that started to change the attitude of losing. It took time but we all know how it has worked out, need to give the lions the same effort of support as it happens. Not what I wanted to do but it’s the right thing to do. And hope it works out like the Wings.


Shouldn't sell your team short...Patricia will get the Lions ship turned around soon enough. 
I have to think the Lions will gel and be a team to be reckoned with come playoff time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Any one remember Wayne Funts(sp) the winningest lion coach since they won in 1956. If you remember him then you know he was fired.

No way you should compair in any way shape of form the Red Wings to those sorry lions. 
Red Wings have missed the play off two years in a row 2016 and 2017. 
Sorry lions made one play off game in recent history.

*Gordie Howe, Alex Delvecchio, and Ted Lindsay. Tony Leswick scored the winning goal that earned the Red Wings the Stanley Cup in 1954.*

*1954–1955 vs. Montreal Canadiens*

*1996–1997 vs. Philadelphia Flyers

1997–1998 vs. Washington Capitals

2001–2002 vs. Carolina Hurricanes


*
The Red Wings are not owned by the Fords. That is the difference. 
Give it a few years and this coach of the lions will also be gone and the Detroit fans will still lament wait till next year.

 Al


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

I understand that the Wings are not owned by the Fords. And it may very well mean a change in ownership to push the team ahead. That’s what the wings had to do. There is an attitude that the lions are losers, and they have lived to that but also the management has been neglecting what the teams needs are. We will get a couple of star draft choices and surround them with lower level players. This is a root cause problem for the team. Granted not everyone can be a star but you do have to have competent players surrounding those stars. The second and third lines have to be effective when in. This, as we all know will not be an overnight process. It take time for the additude to change across any organization whether this a sports team or auto shop. We can’t fire everybody but we can start the process of change. The game scheme and play calls are changing. Coaches are new and many players are too. It takes time to jell as a unit. But give Mrs. Ford a chance! She has done some good things and I’m pretty sure she is sick of this losing we own for 50+ years. Though at her age she may be gone before we actually get there. The kids spook me though, best I can glean is the kids would sell a few years later.
That point brings up this question, who would you like to see as a new owner? 
Go Lions!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I could care less who the new owners of the lions are/is.

*The pack is owned by the people not some rich mucky mucky wanting a tax write off.*

I my self would fire the whole team as soon as a contract is up your gone or just trade all of them at once. 

 Al


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> I could care less who the new owners of the lions are/is.
> 
> *The pack is owned by the people not some rich mucky mucky wanting a tax write off.*
> 
> ...


At least our QB is tough enough to take a hit and not have a special rule to protect him from people falling on him.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> At least our QB is tough enough to take a hit and not have a special rule to protect him from people falling on him.


But Clay is coming to town so that may not apply anymore.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Seems at least 3 teams have had that special rule *againest Clay* touching the QB.
Willing to bet the Lions QB is no different, after all rules are rules and how the refs interpret then is up to them alone.

 Al


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

I’m not selling my team short. I have been in Michigan my whole life. Even with the darkness that seems to inhabit our sport franchises here over all I supported them. The Fords have the money to invest but choose not too. This is why two stars or so and declining flunky’s and cast offs from other teams to flush out a roster. Just as the Wings had Norris for the ownership and just choked the cash flow from them. They didn’t put a decent product out for years. It did take new ownership (Illitch) to turn the franchise around. That was not instant trip to the finals. But it took a couple of coaches and talent coming on board. Then he hired the coach that was the mastermind, Scotty Bowman, at that point they learned how to play and win at the upper levels of the play offs. At that point we owned the NHL for a decade or so. This is the process that has to happen. I’m willing to give Martha a chance but at 90+ years old that could be cut short any day. 
As I said I don’t trust the kids. The Lions will get there, not sure if will happen while I’m alive.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

They came to play today, now just need to finish it. You don’t see this often but hope to see more of it. Soon!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Packer fans here. 

BOINK


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

What can we say? It was a mauling. 

Well we did win


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> What can we say? It was a mauling.
> 
> Well we did win


Buffalo and the ute won today too.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> What can we say? It was a mauling.
> 
> Well we did win


See you next month on the tundra.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Buffalo and the ute won today too.


You can’t figure out the NFL


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> See you next month on the tundra.


Well I can see Lion’s fighting for playoffs and Packers on bottom. 

I can dream.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya the packers did loose today. They really should have made sure Crosby had got on the plane to Detroit. If Green Bay would have brought their FG kicker (12 points0 and the extra point kicker (1 point) I think the lions lost another game.

Now Crosby should pay a hefty fine to the team for missing the plane and costing the pack the game.
A reminder to always bring every thing needed to play your position.



I also was born and raised in Michigan, My dad a tiger fan thru thick and thin till the day he died. I dumped those slugs at age ten when they had been in 1st or second place till first part of August every year then could only manage possiably 3d place.

The year I was 10 the Lions won the champion ship, that would be the last one for them. Still a fan till Danilson became the QB and they kept him there despite when hurt a back up always did better. 

I always thought Bart Starr was a great QB so when I started fishing and hunting the UP I became a Pack fan *like most Good Yoopers. 
*
I did not get into Hockey till ther Miracle on ice 1968, I remember all the NHL games with Peter Puck between peroids giving pointers to kids.

Never could get into BB liked it as much as Golf. During a BB game a GREAT TIME TO TAKE A NAP.

Other than the Red Wings who you claim to not have been very good have one way more championships than the 2 cats have since 1956.

 Al


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

The Wings, like most Detriot sports teams have had decades of poor performance. Yes, they did win in the early years.
1955 was last early championship and had a few final appearances that ended in 1966. Then the dearth of losing appeared until 1995 with a finals appearance, they lost that one. Took two more years before they won it and then did the back to back cups. But study how the team and organization learned to win. And this is what is happening with the Lions. I can’t believe that there isn’t players that think that playing for the Lions is great for their career besides bank account. If you want to win the Super Bowl, do sign with a contender or go for big bucks with the Lions? Because we all know this is the Lions year to win it all! We have been waiting for this season since 1957. Truthfully it won’t be this year. But what they can establish is a team attitude to fight and win, not lay down and bare the throat. Top quality players decided to take less money to play for the Wings in the late nineties because they felt that was the best chance to go to the big dance. Until the lions establish that reputation, big name players will look elsewhere and sign there. 
Go Lions! Good win today. Need more of this though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You buy a new car. It is a lemon and the dealer keeps saying it is fixed but it isn't fixed same old stuff just a different day. Yet you keep taking ity back to the dealer for the same complaint month after month till the warranty runs out and the dealer tells you to stop bringing that hunk of junk to his shop. You buy another car from the same dealer it too is a lemon.

That is what it is like being a lion fan same old crap just a differnt year over and over. 


 Al


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> You buy a new car. It is a lemon and the dealer keeps saying it is fixed but it isn't fixed same old stuff just a different day. Yet you keep taking ity back to the dealer for the same complaint month after month till the warranty runs out and the dealer tells you to stop bringing that hunk of junk to his shop. You buy another car from the same dealer it too is a lemon.
> 
> That is what it is like being a lion fan same old crap just a differnt year over and over.
> 
> ...


But we beat your team. That’s all that matters today.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Robotron said:


> The Wings, like most Detriot sports teams have had decades of poor performance. Yes, they did win in the early years.
> 1955 was last early championship and had a few final appearances that ended in 1966. Then the dearth of losing appeared until 1995 with a finals appearance, they lost that one. Took two more years before they won it and then did the back to back cups. But study how the team and organization learned to win. And this is what is happening with the Lions. I can’t believe that there isn’t players that think that playing for the Lions is great for their career besides bank account. If you want to win the Super Bowl, do sign with a contender or go for big bucks with the Lions? Because we all know this is the Lions year to win it all! We have been waiting for this season since 1957. Truthfully it won’t be this year. But what they can establish is a team attitude to fight and win, not lay down and bare the throat. Top quality players decided to take less money to play for the Wings in the late nineties because they felt that was the best chance to go to the big dance. Until the lions establish that reputation, big name players will look elsewhere and sign there.
> Go Lions! Good win today. Need more of this though.


I started as a Wings fan in early 70s. That made for a long dry spell. And it got worse when they actually became a good team in the early 90s but choked in playoffs. 

We had the power years, but once a hard salary cap came in, it seemed Holland lost his magic. My hope is that Yzerman does come back and bring a new way of managing with him.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Steve has returned to Detriot.It was always felt here that he would return to manage the Wings. I suspect Kenny will get kicked further upstairs. Steve stated he wanted to come home! Good news for Detriot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Well Lions fans did you feel the stake go thru your heart?*
One of the best and most counted on receivers in the game againest the Sea Hawks Sunday, Golden Tate was traded to the Eagles.

There goes another year, doubt they can even make it as a wild card play off team now.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Maybe they want to become the Detroit Giants.

Detroit signed linebacker Kelvin Sheppard to take Tate's vacant space on the roster. He's the fourth former Giants front-seven player to be brought in by Detroit this year, joining linebacker* Devon Kennard*, nose tackle* Damon Harrison* and defensive end *Romeo Okwara.*

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Read where the lions have did well in the past with 3d round draft picks.
Really!!!!! How can they say that when they are still sucking wind for a play off win.


 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Read where the lions have did well in the past with 3d round draft picks.
> Really!!!!! How can they say that when they are still sucking wind for a play off win.
> 
> 
> Al


That's ok. The Lions are one of the best teams ever. They have never lost a Super Bowl. 

Yeah I didn't get the trade for Tate either. I am an avid Packers fan but have always had a soft spot for they Lions. I mean anybody but the Bears or Vikings for the title.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. They have like 7 draft choices stashed away. Many ways they can be used. We all knew this year was moot. We need players to fit the scheme. And only have so many that have value to others.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well the Pack got rid of Ty Montgumery too. Dumb move Sunday when he defied the coaches orders.

I was texting my daughter at the time and told her that maybe he wasnted traded. 
So was not surprized he was.

As for the Lions they seem to always trade off the decent players for pot luck.

 Al


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Well the Pack got rid of Ty Montgumery too. Dumb move Sunday when he defied the coaches orders.
> 
> I was texting my daughter at the time and told her that maybe he wasnted traded.
> So was not surprized he was.
> ...


I am just guessing they weren't going to re sign when he becomes a free agent at year end, so get something for him. Saying that, it does seem to be throwing in the towel. Especially when the Division seems pretty weak.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Well the Pack got rid of Ty Montgumery too. Dumb move Sunday when he defied the coaches orders.
> 
> I was texting my daughter at the time and told her that maybe he wasnted traded.
> So was not surprized he was.
> ...


Very dumb move for a pro. Cost them the two minute warning and 5 yards even if he didn't fumble it. Hats off to Rams D though for getting that forced fumble. Too bad they are the team I hate the most. Now they are on my list.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Well the Lions are approaching joke territory. Eight sacks. And that pitch to Johnson

Another lost year. I only have so many left n


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Well the Lions are approaching joke territory. Eight sacks. And that pitch to Johnson
> 
> Another lost year. I only have so many left n


We've started to ask each other who Buffalo loses to this week rather than who they play. Sigh.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They sure did miss Golden Tate today, Ridick just couldn't do what tate was doing. Those are the dumb moves that have turned a lot of ex lion fans off. Fords are a joke owner ship.

NO is making reh Rams look as if they will finally loose this week.
Near the half and is 35 to 14.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> They sure did miss Golden Tate today, Ridick just couldn't do what tate was doing. Those are the dumb moves that have turned a lot of ex lion fans off. Fords are a joke owner ship.
> 
> NO is making reh Rams look as if they will finally loose this week.
> Near the half and is 35 to 14.
> ...



<<<<WHO DAT>>>>

Now NOLA will be ahead of the Scams in the playoff hunt. The Texans are looking like a team to beat now. I said when Deshaun beat the Crimson Tide in the championship whoever got him will be an annual contender. I still believe that too.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> <<<<WHO DAT>>>>
> 
> Now NOLA will be ahead of the Scams in the playoff hunt. The Texans are looking like a team to beat now. I said when Deshaun beat the Crimson Tide in the championship whoever got him will be an annual contender. I still believe that too.


In their weak division they are pretty well guaranteed a playoff spot. And once you make it, you never know. I could see him getting hot and pulling off a win or two.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> In their weak division they are pretty well guaranteed a playoff spot. And once you make it, you never know. I could see him getting hot and pulling off a win or two.


Yeah that's true for the Texans but the Saints are in a tough division this year. I had predicted Saints/Pats in Aug and I still stick with that.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> Yeah that's true for the Texans but the Saints are in a tough division this year. I had predicted Saints/Pats in Aug and I still stick with that.


Be great to see Brees/Brady Super Bowl.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> Be great to see Brees/Brady Super Bowl.


It would be awesome. I would prefer a Rodgers/Brady one but I'll have to settle for tonight.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> Be great to see Brees/Brady Super Bowl.


And now if all things stay the same The Rams will have to play in NOLA in the playoffs.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks like GB will have a hard time making play offs even as a wild card team. Detroit is toast also, looking like Bears or Vikings as div. champs.

Now I did learn some thing new yesterday. Detroit has *not won* a div championship.
GB has won 12, The bears have won some where near 8 and Vikings have one several also.


 Al


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Looks like GB will have a hard time making play offs even as a wild card team. Detroit is toast also, looking like Bears or Vikings as div. champs.
> 
> Now I did learn some thing new yesterday. Detroit has *not won* a div championship.
> GB has won 12, The bears have won some where near 8 and Vikings have one several also.
> ...


You saw the same graphic. Even Tampa won a division championship and they are not even there anymore


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> They sure did miss Golden Tate today, Ridick just couldn't do what tate was doing. Those are the dumb moves that have turned a lot of ex lion fans off. Fords are a joke owner ship.
> 
> NO is making reh Rams look as if they will finally loose this week.
> Near the half and is 35 to 14.
> ...


It wasn't a terrible move to trade Tate, lions have (3) young talented receiver. Tate in the final year of his contract, the Lions and Tate could not reach an agreement on an extension. They were projecting that Tate would command $14 million per season on the open market. So they traded him and got a third round pick, better than nothing. When your QB gets sacked 10 times and your defense is rated at #29 against the run you need help in the trenches.

They were not going to pay Tate what the free agent market would bare,trading him was the best thing for the Lions'


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lions Loose again but that is old news isn't it. Staford got sacked a bunch again. Missed Golden Tate. again. Those young guys are not Golden Tate by a long shot.

Rebuilding under a new coach once again. after 5 or 6 years he too will be history and the rebuilding will once again start.

 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Buffalo won! How did this happen?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Lions Loose again but that is old news isn't it. Staford got sacked a bunch again. Missed Golden Tate. again. Those young guys are not Golden Tate by a long shot.
> 
> Rebuilding under a new coach once again. after 5 or 6 years he too will be history and the rebuilding will once again start.
> 
> Al


At least the coach has good posture.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"At least the coach has good posture."*

I never relized till yesterday he is huge. Maybe bulking up to become a playing (takle) coach.


 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

And the Patriots lost? There is a disturbance in The Force.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

gilberte said:


> And the Patriots lost? There is a disturbance in The Force.


And the Packers and cowboys won.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I still say New Orleans takes it all this year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey give the Cleveland Browns a round of applause. They put it to the Alanta Falcons bet they make it to a super bowl before the lions do.

 Al


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> I still say New Orleans takes it all this year.


I don't know, barring major injury good chance. But the Rams look good. If they get their secondary playing decent, hard to beat.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Hey give the Cleveland Browns a round of applause. They put it to the Alanta Falcons bet they make it to a super bowl before the lions do.
> 
> Al


Probably make the play offs before the Lions do.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Go Lions


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> Go Lions


I had on my blue today. Maybe next time I won't. I may have jinxed them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Clevland wins again while the lions lost Thursday. 
Even bufflo won and they talking heads were talking prises of Allen. 
Jacksonville lost their 7th game, what is going on with them, Playing for draft picks?

Green Bay and the Queens play tonight . they tied the last time, bet tonight is going to be a whiz bang of a game. I am torn being a fan of state instead of the yellow and blue I like Cousins.

 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Clevland wins again while the lions lost Thursday.
> Even bufflo won and they talking heads were talking prises of Allen.
> Jacksonville lost their 7th game, what is going on with them, Playing for draft picks?
> 
> ...


Buffalo is on a two game streak!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

LOL The lions are too, looseing streak.

GB lost also.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lions lost again!!!!! But in their defence who can beat the rams?

Green Bay fired Mcarthy, don't see their looseing season as his fault my self.
They didn't sign Jordy Nelson a favorite target of Rodgers. They traded off haha Clinton Dix. Not to mention all the injurys they have had.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Lions lost again!!!!! But in their defence who can beat the rams?
> 
> Green Bay fired Mcarthy, don't see their looseing season as his fault my self.
> They didn't sign Jordy Nelson a favorite target of Rodgers. They traded off haha Clinton Dix. Not to mention all the injurys they have had.
> ...


I think they had issues last year when they changed the front office. Something don't seem right this year but I don't think it's all on McCarthy. Besides the trading is done by the front office anyway. I think maybe the front office is just as much to blame. 

On a positive note, who wouldn't want to coach the Packers? ARod and two first round picks next draft. Decent run game too. The defense needs a lot of work though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Look at what has been done under Mcarthys 13 year leader ship.
a super bowl win. 2010
8 years divison championships.

At least he was fired early enough some other team can look to him coming to their team and i9nproving it. 


 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

A little off track but did you guys see the Alabama Georgia game Saturday? Wow! And then the committee chose Ohio over Georgia? What's up with that


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Look at what has been done under Mcarthys 13 year leader ship.
> a super bowl win. 2010
> 8 years divison championships.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the Browns.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Shouldn't be left up to a committee.
This the second time Ohio got picked and shouldn't have been.


McCarthy coach the Browns?
Not sure they won't let the presant coach stay in place for a while.

Personally I would like to see him in Jacksonville. decent team just need some butts kicked for not doing the job your paid to do.

 Al


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

all I know is my FFT is best in my league and I'm cashing in weekly, many times with highest points for the week, highest scorer in each category, and will hopefully be over all champ for the whole thing. It seems to be pretty crappy what they did to Mcarthy, and frankly Aaron rodgers? I stated out with him on my FFT and he sucks, for that of course, he is a awesome QB, but I have mahomes (myhomeys) now and have for awhile....not even thinking of looking back...my only regret with putting rodgers back in, because he was my backup on Myhomeys bye, who got me 33 pnts last night, him with brown, linsay, connor and the rest did me a solid. Rodgers can just give back that $136 Million dollar contract for four lousy years, as far as I'm concerned. I'm glad AZ won against GB, frankly. GB is the the team the at girl I was seeing was into majorly, so I just smile week after week when they lose.

Everything said above of course is based merely on my FFT and me winning it. not personal wishes or preferences. personally of course I'd like the lions to do well because Michigan i my state. and they did well, I jt don't have any of their players in my FFT, but my opponents do.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I actually think some of the Packer's issues is with Rogers. The last 3-4 years he has looked like he is not having fun out there. The Packers are getting close to wasting the Roger's window

Mccarthey will go to Jets.

Packers will try hard for McDaniel.

Lions will waste another star with Stafford, just like Sanders and Johnson


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What a week end GB won handly againest the Falcons.
The Browns beat the Panthers.
Chicago beat the Rams figures some one would before the end of the season.
The Lions even beat the Cards. looked pretty bad. only 3 points in the first half. Also the first time since back in the 90's the Lions have beatthe Cards.

Bufflo, NY jets are toast finished out of the running.

 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

It's hard for me to feal your jubilation after watching the last 10 seconds of the Patriots/Dolphins game. I'm still in shock, gonna order a Gronk poster to throw darts at


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> What a week end GB won handly againest the Falcons.
> The Browns beat the Panthers.
> Chicago beat the Rams figures some one would before the end of the season.
> The Lions even beat the Cards. looked pretty bad. only 3 points in the first half. Also the first time since back in the 90's the Lions have beatthe Cards.
> ...


Well a win is a win, but the Cards-not so good.

Steelers in trouble. And end of NE game-crazy


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

gilberte said:


> It's hard for me to feal your jubilation after watching the last 10 seconds of the Patriots/Dolphins game. I'm still in shock, gonna order a Gronk poster to throw darts at


I put that on Belichek. Gronk did not need to be there. No way Tannehill was going to get a 65 yeard pass downfield fot hail Mary.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Another great foot ball week.
*Clevland browns won.
Congrats to Irish Pixie her bufflos beat the lions.*
Lions looked pretty sorry again. most likely drafts a running back. Look thru the college players in the draft and find ther one with the most fumbles. That is the one the lions will want and put up with for a couple years before letting them go.

Golden Tate was a great trade if you don't want to have a winning season and a chance a play off bearth.

Wasn't unexpected the Bears beat GB it is the year of the bears in the north.


 Al


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

‘‘Tis the time of the year for all Lions fans to turn their attention to the draft. The only time of the year where they still have that chance to compete for the first place that they seem never to be able to win on the field. So all the options are out there and the team hasn’t shattered anybody’s illusions. The can be competive if .........!
Yup, another year into the 5 year rebuild that’s been going on for 60+ years.
But we all hope and dream for our Lions and yet year after year they disappoint us.
Go Lions!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Detroit the city with out a city limit sign.
Instead of a city limit sign there is a sign to cover 99% of all the pro teams there.
*
WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR, WE BE BACK.*

And now with the pistons back they can make the sign 100%. Although the Red Wings are in the running for a wild card spot right now.

Go Pack and draft well.


 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Another great foot ball week.
> *Clevland browns won.
> Congrats to Irish Pixie her bufflos beat the lions.*
> Lions looked pretty sorry again. most likely drafts a running back. Look thru the college players in the draft and find ther one with the most fumbles. That is the one the lions will want and put up with for a couple years before letting them go.
> ...


Thanks, alleyyooper. I was shocked they won!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Thanks, alleyyooper. I was shocked they won!


So were they! Lol.

Now everybody can watch the Panther's get clobbered by the Saints on Monday night. It is so hard to be a Panther's fan. Ugh.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

It was an early Christmas present for the Bills.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Everything is out of order...Seems like any team in real contention can have a swing. I mean the Browns are looking like a decent middling team. Chicago is defensively, at least, playing lights out. Was hoping the Lions would find the next step, but truth be told, Buffalo is playing well. My Pats look like chumps. One thing that always set them apart, was not making bonehead plays...now, it seems, they feel left out. Hawks losing to basement dwelling SF with backup QB. Cowboys supposedly had found their groove, but getting blanked by the Colts! And the 'almost good enough' Chargers coming back from defeat to win against the Chiefs. 
Yep, the league is in turmoil...there is no clear order of things. I suppose the Saints are the only team that one can be sure about. An experienced QB, with weapons and a defense. All the other 'winners' have rookie QBs, which will matter when playoffs start. Still not convinced the Chargers have shed their 'history', but I wouldn't feel bad if proven wrong. Rivers needs this like he needs birth control...lol


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

melli said:


> Everything is out of order...Seems like any team in real contention can have a swing. I mean the Browns are looking like a decent middling team. Chicago is defensively, at least, playing lights out. Was hoping the Lions would find the next step, but truth be told, Buffalo is playing well. My Pats look like chumps. One thing that always set them apart, was not making bonehead plays...now, it seems, they feel left out. Hawks losing to basement dwelling SF with backup QB. Cowboys supposedly had found their groove, but getting blanked by the Colts! And the 'almost good enough' Chargers coming back from defeat to win against the Chiefs.
> Yep, the league is in turmoil...there is no clear order of things. I suppose the Saints are the only team that one can be sure about. An experienced QB, with weapons and a defense. All the other 'winners' have rookie QBs, which will matter when playoffs start. Still not convinced the Chargers have shed their 'history', but I wouldn't feel bad if proven wrong. Rivers needs this like he needs birth control...lol


Mr. Pixie and I were discussing Buffalo this morning, and they are playing well, but they need a good running back. We were dreaming of a younger version of Thurman Thomas.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The bills do need some one other than Allen who can run the ball. That boy is going to get hurt if he keeps it up.

the lions could use anoter good running back so they will search thru all the stats like they did when they chose abdula from Neb. and find one who fumbles a lot.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The Browns win again, will most likely if they stay healthy make play offs before the lions. 

Loins loose again, so whats new. it was a given they would not make the play offs they traded Golden Tate right, and he was a key player.
Tis a normal Lion thing if you really think about it.

Yes Green Bay lost again also. they let Gordie Nelson go, Traded Cliton HA HA Dix. But it is posiable with so many hurt players and the defence sucking it hurt their standing but helped their draft postion.

Sorry Irish Pixie the buffs lost to NE.

You like the Lions fans can look forward to next year. draft wisely.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> The Browns win again, will most likely if they stay healthy make play offs before the lions.
> 
> Loins loose again, so whats new. it was a given they would not make the play offs they traded Golden Tate right, and he was a key player.
> Tis a normal Lion thing if you really think about it.
> ...


I agree but the Pack won today in OT. I disagree with it though. They should have let Rodgers sit out and try out the second string. 

I may be the Packers coach next year, can I use you as a reference? 

I hope the Lions get a coach and GM next year. Of all the teams in the NFC North I don't dislike the Lions but the others can go to Heal.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Lions GM and coach will remain for the foreseeable future. This organization is still loyal to a fault to their management personal. They will be given time to assemble the team they want. Unfortunately that will require a few years to accomplish. Best chance for Lions to have a major change is in change of ownership. That’s not going to happen for awhile. But the bright side of this sad situation is that every team we play gains confidence playing us and that helps the league be competitive. They should change the name from the Lions to the Lackeys. 
Go Lions, er Lackeys?
It can be a tough job being a Detriot sports fan.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The present lion coach could replace 2 line men, whew I do believe he gained 100 pounds since hired.
Lions are pretty much set except for who they draft and any free agents they may pick up in thr spring and summer.


I never saw the score for the packers jet final. Just heard they had lost by local sports broadcaster.




 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

We've come to expect the Bills to lose, Al. It makes it a special occasion when they accidentally win.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I feel for the Lions. They are sort of like the MN Twins of the football world, should be someone's farm team. 

I root for the Lions except when they are playing the Vikings. The citizens of Detroit, both of them that are left, need something to feel good about.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> The Browns win again, will most likely if they stay healthy make play offs before the lions.
> 
> Loins loose again, so whats new. it was a given they would not make the play offs they traded Golden Tate right, and he was a key player.
> Tis a normal Lion thing if you really think about it.
> ...


Draft wisely? you do know we are talking a bout the Lions, right?

Another mediocre year for us long suffering 55+ years lion fans


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> We've come to expect the Bills to lose, Al. It makes it a special occasion when they accidentally win.


Good god women, at least you made it to Super Bowls. Lions can't even make playoffs


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Good god women, at least you made it to Super Bowls. Lions can't even make playoffs


True. Four Super Bowls to be exact.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am 72 years old and if I were a lions fan I would never live long enough to see them even play in a super bowl let alone win one. How ever falling back on my yooperisim I am a packer fan so I not only have seen them play in super bowls but also win them.

While many teams seem to need time to reb uild due to retirements of players and free agents moving to other teams and injurys unable to heal from. the Pack seem to rebuild quickly and make it to the play offs while doing so.

The lions are always rebuilding every year and can't seem to make the play offs. They draft a star player then use them up in just a few years or move one to other teams where they make more money for their efforts.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> The present lion coach could replace 2 line men, whew I do believe he gained 100 pounds since hired.
> Lions are pretty much set except for who they draft and any free agents they may pick up in thr spring and summer.
> 
> 
> ...


The Pack won in OT. Good news is we have 2 first round picks and 2 4th round ones next year if we don't trade them away that is.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie and I were discussing Buffalo this morning, and they are playing well, but they need a good running back. We were dreaming of a younger version of Thurman Thomas.


You should have been on the Bills game plan team. It is exactly why they lost. The Pats were stacking the line, daring the Bills to throw. While there were some drop balls, the fact the Bills couldn't run at all, put them behind the eight ball all day. And the Bills defense couldn't stop the run. It was a good game plan for Pats, as Brady looked like the Rookie (48 passer rating). 

The Hawks really impressed me...we shall see if they can be road warriors in playoffs. 
Been a while when week 17 games mean something...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lions win at Green bay yesterday againest a lack luster bunch of Packers. But at this point in the season the Pack beat the lions because the Pack has a better drafting number.

Detroit sports reporters working all last week spreading rumors, Caldwell is going to interview for the Green Bay coaching job. I could live with that, Never figured he was why the lions can't make the play offs. They have avoided that for over 50 years now with a good number of coaches.
What will Matts tenure be gone this year or get 3 more?

The queens didn't seem to come to play foot ball againest the bears. If they would have played harder they could have been in the play offs. will fingers point at the high priced QB or at the recievers who couldn't/wouldn't hang on the ball?

Poor steelers didn't make thr play offs and were depending on the browns to get themselves in.
Maybe they should have played better in their own games.

Cleaveland just barely lost but they will draft well again and possiable do well and make the play offs next year.
I am going to become a browns and packer fan in the next few years.



 Al


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

But now the official fan season begins for all Lion fans. We get to speculate on the great and tremendous choices that will turn the franchise around forever! No games have been lost and the roster will look great. I just don’t see the Ford family suddenly starting to support the team in the ways they need to compete. 

We need to have the complete package in all phases of the game. Not just a sprinklings of stars here and there. This will be another draft of things that can be and come next October the chance that we will be disappointed will reign. We will look at other teams that drafted behind us and wonder what they saw with their new star that we didn’t see. This is my one hope for the team this off season, have a draft where the first rounds get what we need and they actually work as intended. But also the later rounds do the same. If we can achieve that there may be hope for them yet!
Go Lions!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I always wondered how Ford can do so well in Nascar but not football. 

Packers have 2 first round picks and 2 fourth round picks this year unless we trade them away. Aaron should have never been in that game so I hope the coach goes the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> The queens didn't seem to come to play foot ball againest the bears. If they would have played harder they could have been in the play offs. will fingers point at the high priced QB or at the recievers who couldn't/wouldn't hang on the ball?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

LOL The lions are not purple and they have never ever since 1956 beeh as far as the queens have gone.


In NaSCAR A FRord doesn't own the team the teams who drive Fords are owned by others like Pensci.
If a Ford of ther Ford family owned a team they would end up # 36 out of 36 there too.

Want to really see the Lions win games? if ther fans would stop going to home games they would change very quick. a team can't make it with out fans. with out fans in the stands there is no TV money either.




 Al


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Lions win at Green bay yesterday againest a lack luster bunch of Packers. But at this point in the season the Pack beat the lions because the Pack has a better drafting number.
> 
> Detroit sports reporters working all last week spreading rumors, Caldwell is going to interview for the Green Bay coaching job. I could live with that, Never figured he was why the lions can't make the play offs. They have avoided that for over 50 years now with a good number of coaches.
> What will Matts tenure be gone this year or get 3 more?
> ...





Caldwell lost his job because the 9-7 years (2) could have been 13-3 or 12-4 but for poor descion making (challenges, etc)


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't matter why or how Cadwell, Schwerts were fired because in the end they no longer were lion coaches. There fore were free to take a job with another team. Seems Scherts was a defence coach for the bills and not with the eagles.

Cadwell could ver well end up in Green Bay or one of the other reported 6 teams that fired coachs on Monday.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well Lions fans, have you enjoyed watching the play offs this week end. 
Indy won with some nice catches by Eric Ebron who the lions deamed not good enough the play for them.

How did the Eagles win? Oh thats right Golden Tat caught the wining touch down pass. The lions deemed they had got all they could out of him so traded him for some thing in the future they will probably trade away also in the future.


 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Well Lions fans, have you enjoyed watching the play offs this week end.
> Indy won with some nice catches by Eric Ebron who the lions deamed not good enough the play for them.
> 
> How did the Eagles win? Oh thats right Golden Tat caught the wining touch down pass. The lions deemed they had got all they could out of him so traded him for some thing in the future they will probably trade away also in the future.
> ...


Tate will do well with Foles as next years QB. Maybe the Lions will pay the money for Wentz?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope the lions will not pay for Wentz. 
The texans migh thow ever, or the ravens.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Nope the lions will not pay for Wentz.
> The texans migh thow ever, or the ravens.
> 
> Al


They need to keep Stafford but with the Lions you never know.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> They need to keep Stafford but with the Lions you never know.


Flacco, would be their kind of move


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> Flacco, would be their kind of move


Probably right because his contact is even more expensive. If they sold QBs at Tiffany's they would buy the most expensive one there. 

I feel for Stafford. He will end up like Marino if they don't do something quick.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

He is doing far better than I though when he was hurt and out for much of the season his first few years.

Could also have ended up like RP3 too.

 Al


----------

